# plex client



## cmccarter1 (Sep 25, 2013)

a client for plex similar to the nexflix would be really nice


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

Have you looked into: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10221817#post10221817 ?

Not sure it qualifies as "similar to netflix" but it's a start.


----------



## cmccarter1 (Sep 25, 2013)

ok. just a linux client then


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

cmccarter1 said:


> ok. just a linux client then


What do you mean?


----------

